# Crossing into the US at Laredo



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for some route advice from those of you who have done it a few times. I am driving from Monterrey up 85 to Laredo and then onto NC in a few weeks. I need to turn in my TIP at the building in between bridge 1 and 2. What is the easiest way to get to it from 85? Do I go around the city or straight though it to get to the building? Looks like I would take a right onto to BLVD Luis Donaldo off of 85 and that would loop me right around the city right to the place I need to be. Is this correct?

Once I am at the building and turn in my TIP, what is the easiest bridge to get on and cross to the US side? Americas or Juarez-Lincoln? Looks like from the map that the Americas bridge has an easy on ramp after you leave the office. Does that make sense? I want to avoid any through the city driving if at all possible.

..one last thing. I know the same office I go to to remove my TIP is the immigration building as well, so I am assuming that I go to the immigration officer window to get "stamped out" of Mexico using my FM3 (no inmigrante) just as I do at the airports? This is the first time I have left Mexico in over a year by car.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> Looking for some route advice from those of you who have done it a few times. I am driving from Monterrey up 85 to Laredo and then onto NC in a few weeks. I need to turn in my TIP at the building in between bridge 1 and 2. What is the easiest way to get to it from 85? Do I go around the city or straight though it to get to the building? Looks like I would take a right onto to BLVD Luis Donaldo off of 85 and that would loop me right around the city right to the place I need to be. Is this correct?
> ..one last thing. I know the same office I go to to remove my TIP is the immigration building as well, so I am assuming that I go to the immigration officer window to get "stamped out" of Mexico using my FM3 (no inmigrante) just as I do at the airports? This is the first time I have left Mexico in over a year by car.


*Definitely* use the bypass of Nuevo Laredo to the east. After the about 5 minute drive around the city, approaching the eastern bridge, there is a stop light with what appears to be a "fork" in the road to the right along the Rio Grande. Veer to the right at this stop light. It is the road leading to the building you are refering to. If the car has US plates, it is vital to turn in the permit. After your stop at the permit building, it does not matter which bridge you chose. Generally the eastern bridge moves faster but has more traffic. The other bridge has the foot traffic.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

RPBHaas said:


> *Definitely* use the bypass of Nuevo Laredo to the east. After the about 5 minute drive around the city, approaching the eastern bridge, there is a stop light with what appears to be a "fork" in the road to the right along the Rio Grande. Veer to the right at this stop light. It is the road leading to the building you are refering to. If the car has US plates, it is vital to turn in the permit. After your stop at the permit building, it does not matter which bridge you chose. Generally the eastern bridge moves faster but has more traffic. The other bridge has the foot traffic.


Thanks! The bypass looks safer and quicker. I am well aware that I need to turn in my TIP for my vehicle. I plan on doing it by the book for sure. Which bridge is easier to get on from leaving the building? I am not concerned about time. I am figuring it will take me 3 days to get back to NC. I can afford an hour or two at the border.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

BTW, the official name of the bypass is Blvd Luis Donaldo Colosio. As stated the only tricky thing is the half right at the light before the bridge. This light is after you start paralleling the Rio Bravo/Grande and just after a sports/play area. Go down this road and you will see the immigration building on the left. Go inside and do "dummy" FMM, they usually give me a hard time for bothering and then go outside for TIP, the booth is actually one lane of the car exit on the right end of the building. After doing TIP, and filing paperwork of course, go through the gate and make a right. This goes back the way you came in. At the light, make a right and go across the bridge. Try not to drive fast as you approach the light and after the right turn as often foot police looking for morditas. This crossing has a lot of lanes so looks worse than it usually is. When you clear US immigration you will be on the feeder to I35 north.


----------

